# How long can plants go without water?



## brookside302

Im goin to be beggining my growing season again soon but im goin away a couple times this summer ( a week at a time ) ... how long do u think it will take without out water for these plants 2 die. (PLEASE EXPERIENCED GROWERS ONLY)


----------



## lowrydergrower775

water it really nicely before you leave and it should be fine for that week just water it as soon as you get back in town


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Be sure to raise lights if growth spurts happen...water heavy when leavN


----------



## trillions of atoms

Im goin to be beggining my growing season again soon but im goin away a couple times this summer ( a week at a time ) ... how long do u think it will take without out water for these plants 2 die. (PLEASE EXPERIENCED GROWERS ONLY


i know who this is......


----------



## brookside302

im growing outdoor tho... so hopefully it'll rain at some point but im just wonderin if it dont if theres a good chance ill come back and it be completely dead


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

Dude, just use the aqua rocks....and mix that with your soil.

 Or go ghetto, and buy a bunch of spounges....chop them up into little pieces.....then mix with your soil.
  water the crap out of them B4 you leave.....they should be fine till you get back.

good luck bro.....i thought you meant outdoor btw..


----------



## bigbudsbruddah

I left mine for 8 days once just watered the heck out of it the 2 days before i left. When i got back they had grown into my lights but the plants were in great shape considering. The link to the journal in in my sig. It should be the top link of my older grows. Good Luck.


----------



## Wise Man

How old are your plants?

Whats the soil there in like? Did you mulch?

Try putting thick bark peices around the stem,keep evaporation to a low.


----------



## brookside302

truthfully there not growing yet but im planning ahead...  but i do like the mulch or bark ideas


----------



## fishcabo

The water cystals work great.  It used to be called p4.  We always incorporated them into our remote crops as bears loved to chew on our drip lines.  Many times it was three weeks in between visits and the p4 saved us more than once.


----------



## Cole

I some times go 5-6-7 days without watering and my girls look great


----------



## smokybear

If they are well established outside, you will have no problems with them. If they are less than 3-4 weeks old when you have to leave, you may want to cover up the soil around the plants with the bark or mulch. I have heard of many people chopping up sponges and mixing that with the soil and it does work. They will hold water. For an outdoor plant to go a week without water is nothing. They should be just fine as long as their established before you have to go. Good luck and take care my friend.


----------



## Dubbaman

If your doing them outdoor you wont have to worry much IMO. so long as you water them well before you go they will be fine the root system will do its job and hunt for water sourses in the ground.


----------



## mars

i did soil outside plant grew much taller but bugs ate lot of leaves during flower forgot all about the plants that whole week maybe longer hapen to go to my shed and remewbered hey my plant they wont grow to much without water but they will still live and when you give it water continue to grow just like lants outside just need more attention nutes for hydro long as theres water reaching bottom of the roots they will keep drinking never recomend that always kee your level full water every 1 to 2 days


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> im growing outdoor


A week is nothing if they are outdoors. They will be alive when you return. It gets close to 100 degrees here in the summer and I could go over a week without watering outdoor plants easily.


----------



## bznuts

they dont need as much wa-wa as you might think


----------



## toddypotseed

if the planting hole is high in organic matter like almost decomposed trees(real crumbily when handled) or leaves or dead grasses it will be ok, but a week is nothing like stated before


----------



## cool87

rig a water bottle of some sort to send a steady drip, as well as water the hell outta em...

My reigon hasn't been bad for rain so far, 1-2 times a week....

Wish you luck with the same


----------

